# Anyone ever smoke catfish?



## delarosa74868 (Apr 14, 2010)

Noodling season is nearing and I want to try smoking a flathead fillet.   Anyone ever try one?


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 14, 2010)

I have but not msoked like Salmon. Higher heat with lots of lemon pepper. I like myself but the family didnt like it much..i did prefer it fried


----------



## cuclimber (Apr 14, 2010)

Only fried it, but like SC said, high heat with a lot of seasoning is what I would think.  But a quick google search pulled this smoking recipe up:
http://www.smoker-cooking.com/smoked-catfish.html
 Never tried it, so I can't vouch for it.

It seems like smoking might be kind of difficult when you're missing a few digits.  I used to catch some big channel cats growing up in Kansas, but I could never bring myself to stick my hand into any holes for em.  Props for doin that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2010)

The above recipe & instructions is almost exactly the same as I have developed for Smoked Salmon, except I smoke it longer.
Here's mine----Should be fine for Catfish too:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=91264&page=3


Bearcarver


----------



## matts (Apr 14, 2010)

We smoke a bunch of cats and love it.  I am not a real big fan of fried cats but I will gorge myself on smoked cat.  We smoke it just like salmon and it turns out great.  Usually the big cats get smoked and the little ones hit the hot oil.

Depending on where the cat was caught, it would be just a egg drop brine for several hours.  If we got the cat from a dirty river or something we would soak in butter milk for a few hours then go into the brine.  We usually don't mess with any flavoring for the smoked fish, just a salt brine and smoke it.


----------



## robbo (Apr 15, 2010)

I lived in Africa for a while and they smoke catfish all the time. They smoke them whole, for six hours or so. The skin gets crackly hard, the intestines dry up. They simply break off the head, crack off the skin, the dry intestines fall out and they eat the flaky meat off the bones. Excellent eating.

If you want to be a little more civilized, clean the fish, leave the skin on, rub your seasonings in the belly cavity and smoke for 3-4 hours and until the skin is hard and can be broken off. The meat will be a little drier than fried catfish, but nice and firm. I like mine a bit drier anyway.


----------



## eman (Apr 15, 2010)

have smoked a few filets to make fish tacos . tasty


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2010)

Never smoked any but bake it in the oven all of the time. Lemon juice and onions on top wrapped in foil. I really like it that way. O and real butter.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I like to marinade them before smoking...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75486

Good luck with the noodling.. I hope you take pics!


----------



## jpp (Apr 15, 2010)

havent had smoked cat but have had smoked bullhead and if they come out of cold water they dnt get as soft they seem to keep that firmness dang good stuff tho. hot n smokey!


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2010)

May be while Noodling you will pull out a 100lb Loggerhead..now that is a good smoke !


----------



## matts (Apr 15, 2010)

something that big, just stick it on the rotisserie.


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 15, 2010)

bearcarver has a good recipe(        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





),the soy I might watch a bit as catfish takes-up salt real easy being a fresh water fish,but for the most part sounds good.
I like catfish(especially big-uns like you'll be getting),filleted and CBP on top of a dash of Tabascco. Smoke slow and steady at 160*F or so and when firm and flakey-EAT!IMHOBIBWB!!!


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 15, 2010)

*I tried smoking Catfish, but found it hard to keep them lit!!!!!!.* But seriously, I thought a Bullhead was a Channel Cat.


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 15, 2010)

Grew up on fried fish, grandparents lived on the riverbank and ran the lines morning & night. A person can survive on catfish and a little side meat. Interested to hear how you come out with the smokin'. Used to eat smoked carp a lot too. (Although we did not smoke ourselves)


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings!

I was talking to a buddy at work today. He loves catfish and has been out fishing quite a bit. He's never had smoked catfish, but really wants to try it. I've had catfish before, fried. He gave me four fillets on the way home tonight for me to smoke this weekend. The four fillets weigh a total of 2 1/2 pounds.

I like the sound of both Bearcarver's brine and Cowgirl's. My thought right now is to fix two with Bearcarver's and two with Cowgirl's. Then, smoke one of each with maple and the other two with apple.

Should be an interesting smoke. I'll make sure to get pics and start a thread for the smoke when I have it ready to go.

Jerry


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't seen Cowgirls, but she is a Master Smoker (Mastress ??).
Just remember, the way I smoke them is really not what I'd eat for a meal. My method produces the stuff you want to break out after Dinner, when you're sitting down to watch a little TV-----Salmon Candy!----or Catfish Candy. A couple beers go real good with it too!

I hope I don't miss this smoke of yours,
Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Same here.  I grew up next to the Altamaha, and my Dad, Uncles, and Grandad always came home with a mess of catfish that they always fried at my Grandad's house.  Grandmom always made hushpuppies, and it was always a good time hanging out with all of my cousins and eating fried catfish.  Always, lol.

Nostalgia aside, I would love to hear about someone smoking catfish.  That sounds kinda interesting.


----------

